# Our son... yellow lab and more



## leowife (Jun 30, 2008)

Just wanted to share a bit of my life...and my pride and joy.

Our child....Sigi...pronounced Sidge gee  He's Sicilian...very hard headed...kinda like my husband :twisted:  lol.







My husband and I....kinda blurry..but he doesn't like pics and this is all I have on this computer.






One of our hobbies...making wine. It's a family tradition lol. We have made wine from grapes and other berries...however we have now gone to purchasing the juice...easier and less room required.






This is our sunroom/porch. We put all new windows in...and it is now my "relaxation, meditation, soap supply, plant room".  I spend alot of time in here.






I also spend alot of time out here on our deck...as I'm a smoker and a flower lover and I love to watch the birds and our hummngbirds.


----------



## Luna (Jun 30, 2008)

Your place is so inviting, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## IanT (Jun 30, 2008)

aawww cute dog!!...How do you make wine!!!!


that is soooo cool!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

You make a cute couple and I highly approve of your winemaking.  I'm a wine lover myself although never made any. Anybody who likes wine is a fine friend of mine! 

My "child" is a dog too and he's also my best friend. He's just a little cocker "X" not any particular breed, from the dog pound.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 30, 2008)

You lucky ducks.  I have always wanted a cozy sunroom like that.  Thank you for sharing.  By the way I like your poochy boy.  He's beautiful.  I have a much smaller black poochy girl.

Laurie


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 30, 2008)

Awwwww!!!! I love your dog. 

Making dog treats is my main hobby.  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> Making dog treats is my main hobby.  :wink:


I feel it is my responsibility as his adoptive father to make sue my dog/son has a very good and much loved life. He gets great attention every day from me. Actually a bit of a personal aside, I'm refraining from looking for a job because I don't want my dog to have to spend 8-10 hours a day being lonesome at home alone. Difficult decisions...


----------



## digit (Jul 1, 2008)

Love your boy Sigi!!! He has a well defined "kiss spot" - that special place on his forehead.    And super soft ears.

Love the deck, sun porch and hummingbird. Looks like a peaceful place to relax.

Digit


----------



## Woodi (Jul 1, 2008)

Very lovely dog, great face! 

...but I'm a teetotaler and can't be around the smell of ciggy smoke, so you and I would likely never hang out together in person. TG for forums though.


----------



## SoapyGal (Jul 1, 2008)

Great pics!!  Thanks for sharing your life with us!!  Your home is lovely, and looks very comfortable, warm & inviting. 

Your dog.... LOVE him!!!!!  Labs are one of my favorite breeds.... great dogs.... very mellow, very smart.  

I'm a bird lover too.  Right now where I live, it's Goldfinch weather.  They're the cutest little birds.  They are happy little guys.  They have a flight pattern where they fly up & down, instead of a straight path, so they always look like they're playing & having a great time.  Their chirp is very cheerful.

I love cardinals, too.  They're all over the place right now, tool.  They're so beautiful to look at.... the red is almost neon... I swear it must glow in the dark.  And their song is loud & strong... very cool & unique.

I adore hummingbirds.  I don't have any feeders out, though.  I have a terrible time with ants when I hang up feeders.... haven't found a way to feed my friends, without being invaded by my enemies.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leowife (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for looking...and yeah...Sigi is adorable...I can't help but brag about him..I just love him.  He is a big boy though.  He weighs 115...but he's always been a big boy..even as a pup. He's had cataracts since he was young...genetic thing I guess.  But he can see out of one eye...and dang if I don't think he can see out of two if I'm hiding a treat   When he was young he'd bump into the corners of the doors...but he's adjusted and hasn't done that in years.

Soapygal...I love birds too..love the goldfinches...they are so pretty and fun to watch when they eat upside down. I have a little wren that moved into my new wren house...I'm so happy it settled in.  My neighbor had a house up since the beginning of spring...and no one moved in.  I put mine out and I have a tenant in a week. I wonder why? :?   A little tip for the hummer feeder.  Put some vaseline around where you hang it.  I have a hook into our overhang.  I put vaseline on each side of the hanger and the ants have gone away.  If you have a shepard hook...pop it in the ground and put vaseline on it...the ants won't go up it to get to the food...they get stuck


----------



## IanT (Jul 1, 2008)

OOOMG! imagine if you put vaseline around the cracks in your house?? I wonder if it would prevent them from going in???


cool tip!


----------



## digit (Jul 2, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> OOOMG! imagine if you put vaseline around the cracks in your house?? I wonder if it would prevent them from going in???
> 
> 
> cool tip!



I would have to grease the whole house!     They have been terrible this year here. I have turned up several ant communities while working in the garden. Last year I had an incident where I had to very calmly stand up and walk into the garage because I had ants in my shorts!!!! Did not want to give the neighbors a show.

I recently read that instant coffee granules where they are will kill them. One my list for next shopping trip.

Digit


----------



## leowife (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Ian...great idea...I will try that next year when we get ants in the spring. We had flying ants in the house for a week...I thought they were termites!!!

Some people say not to use the vaseline because it could get on the hummers...however...I've only put the vaseline on my eave/overhang...and hummers have never landed on it or come in contact with the vaseline since it is upside down and there is nothing for the hummers to land on there.  Also...if you use the shepards hook...only put the vaseline up the pole where it is verticle.  Not where a hummer may land.

digit...i'll have to pick up instant coffee too...thanks


----------



## IanT (Jul 2, 2008)

I know what reaaaaaaaaally keeps em away, ammonia!!


(ive also used clove powder around my cats bowl which seemed to work well too)


----------

